# 2x12 Cabinet Build



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey all,
I thought i would share some pics on my 2x12 cab build i just finished.
The woodshop work was done during Christmas and the rest finished last weekend. 
I built the cab the same dimensions as the Orange 2x12 but with my own look. 

Mine is open-back and loaded with a Scumback M75-H75 8XP pair for 16 ohm, 200W cab. 
I built a second cab as well, unloaded, to sell and help pay for the costs.

It was a good project overall, but i am not a big fan of applying tolex. 
Any job where the clock is ticking as glue dries...just bugs me ha.
However i probably will do it again sometime, perhaps i will
re-tolex my amp head to match the new cab.

I am really impressed with the Scumback Speakers. 
My cleans are crystal clear, very 3-D and full and the OD 
and dirt sounds great. The mids are fantastic, just perfect. 
Do yourself a favor and get in touch with Jim at Scumback. 
He is great to deal with, will guide you along to your choice and 
the speakers are the best i have ever used. Pete Thorn's demo 
video is really good, comparing apples to apples...really well done.

I also used Mojotone (Dennis) and Q-Electronics in Ontario for 
supplies and a couple of e-bay sellers. Both were great. 
I could have saved some shipping costs if i sourced 
things from 1 or 2 companies instead of 4...that would be my only 
advice to anyone who wants to do this. 

Anyway, heres a link to some pics i threw together.

Hope you enjoy them!
B

http://s770.photobucket.com/albums/xx348/Bruiser74/2x12 Cab Build/


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

mighty sexy...i like the green!


----------



## TubbyTone (Jan 26, 2011)

nice, just building a combo myself more the narrow panel small box style.hope to post some pics soon. cheers


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Great job, Looks good


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great work !! ...You have the pride of having built it, it looks cool and sounds great.....life is good.

Congrats !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, it was enjoyable and rewarding.
The best thing is the tone, sounds wicked!


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Right on, fellow Newfie. Great job. Did you cut the box joint with the router too ?


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Steve. I cut the box joints on the table saw with a simple sled jig i made for it.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks awesome man.

So when you are doing the tolex, it gets wrapped around the finished box then? Do the back panels get cut a little narrower to accomodate for the tolex wrapped around the ends of them?


----------



## Dasher (Feb 3, 2011)

Whoa that looks great!

Nice work!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

dcole said:


> Looks awesome man.
> 
> So when you are doing the tolex, it gets wrapped around the finished box then? Do the back panels get cut a little narrower to accomodate for the tolex wrapped around the ends of them?


Thanks!
Yes one large sheet of it around the finished box in this case. I left a small gap for the tolex yes, between 1/8th and 1/16th. 
Everything was measured and assembled with the bare wood first, then all taken apart for the tolexing work.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Bruiser, I forgot I posted that question.


----------

